# Always Alone



## MyLifeInSeason (May 8, 2017)

I fear that I am always alone. Not physically but mentally. There is no one who really truly understands what i go through on a daily basis. On top of all my anxiety, depression and moments of severe depersonalization, i have many other health issues. I feel as though i am dying and decaying from the inside out and no one can save me. SO alone with nothing to help, what can i do?


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

I feel the same


----------



## Vegan (Jul 31, 2017)

Same here. Not knowing if things are real makes me feel literally all alone


----------



## PossessedBanana (Jul 9, 2017)

Hello,

Strangely I don't really feel loneliness since I have DR, but sometimes I feel frustrated about the fact I have this, like restrained or handicapped, but I wouldn't want people I personally know to be aware of my psychologic issues and the way I feel, except one of my close friends and psychiatrists.


----------

